# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие >  Весенние экспресс-курсы выходного дня! Вальс. Танго. Рок-н-ролл. Румба.

## Labs

Вы давно мечтали пойти на занятия танцами, но не было возможности…

Вы всегда хотели двигаться, едва услышав музыку, но были сомнения - как это выглядит со стороны...

Со временем Вы забросили эту идею. Но, иногда, нет-нет, да и мелькнет мысль: "А почему бы не попробовать ..."

Этой весной все изменится! Пришла пора действовать!

Танцевальный клуб "А-class" предлагает Вам экспресс-курсы по танцевальным направлениям на любой вкус. Мы научим вас танцевать в сжатые сроки, и через несколько занятий Вы с партнером радостно воскликните: «Мы танцуем!»

*На кого рассчитаны экспресс-курсы:*

• на занятых людей, у которых нет времени ходить на длительные занятия по танцам
• на новичков, никогда не танцевавших, но желающих попробовать себя в парных танцах
• для влюбленных пар, готовящих танец на свадьбу
• и на всех тех, кто уже давно мечтает научиться танцевать танго, вальс, рок-н-ролл или румбу!

*1.Экспресс-курс по венскому вальсу*

Венский вальс – восхитительно романтический танец – не зря слывет королем танцев. Пожалуй, никакой другой танец не сможет так ярко выразить чувства счастья, нежной привязанности, уважения и восхищения. Элегантный и очаровательный, он мысленно переносит нас в прекрасный бальный зал, где изящные пары в вечерних нарядах плавно и легко скользят по паркету. Без вальса не обходится ни одно важное мероприятие: выпускной, свадьба, светское мероприятие, юбилей – венский вальс украсит любой праздник.

В программе обучения: принцип движения и взаимодействие партнеров в венском вальсе, постановка в пару, понятие «рамки» и «контакта» в паре, основные фигуры венского вальса, элементы-украшения из фигурного вальса, композиция.

*Начало курса:* 22 марта
*Окончание:* 6 апреля
*Дни занятий:* суббота, воскресенье
*Время занятий:* 12.00-13.00

*2.Экспресс-курс по европейскому танго*

Жгучее, чувственное танго, полное любви и ненависти, драматизма и скрытых страстей… В движениях танца отражаются покорность и сила, неповиновение и настойчивость. Мужчина ведет, женщина следует. И это нерушимое правило танго. 

Вы узнаете, как приглашают на танго, как правильно встать в пару, научитесь принципам ведения и следования, правильно держать корпус, переносить вес и двигаться в паре, а главное, не просто шагать, а выразительно танцевать под музыку танго.

*Начало курса:* 22 марта
*Окончание:* 6 апреля
*Дни занятий:* суббота, воскресенье
*Время занятий:* 13.00-14.00

*3.Экспресс-курс по рок-н-роллу*

Если Вы любите бешеные ритмы рок-н-ролла, ваши ноги не могут устоять под звуки знаменитой «Rock Around the Clock», вы мечтаете быть в центре внимания – приходите на  экспресс-курс по рок-н-роллу в школе танца «А-class» и уже на следующей вечеринке вы будете отплясывать не хуже Элвиса. Возраст, вес и социальное положение значения не имеют!

На курсе по рок-н-роллу вы познакомитесь с основами танца, выучите универсальную композицию и даже освоите эффектные акробатические трюки!

*Начало курса:* 15 марта
*Окончание:* 30 марта
*Дни занятий:* суббота, воскресенье
*Время занятий:* 12.00-13.00

*4.Экспресс-курс по румбе.*

Румбу называют танцем любви. Если в вашей жизни не хватает латиноамериканских страстей, приходите на экспресс-курс и окунитесь в мир плавных и (не побоимся этого слова) эротичных движений румбы. 

*Начало курса:* 22 марта
*Окончание:* 6 апреля
*Дни занятий:* суббота, воскресенье
*Время занятий:* 11.00-12.00

*Прием в группы только по предварительной записи!*

Запись на экспресс-курсы производится только в парах, чтобы сохранить баланс между партнерами и партнершами на уроках.

Размер танцевальных групп ограничен, так что каждой паре будет уделено должное внимание преподавателей. 

Все курсы ведут пара преподавателей, чтобы вы сразу могли видеть движение целиком, а не по отдельным партиям (партнера и партнерши).

*Место проведения:* ул Куйбышева, 22, ТД Горизонт, 3 этаж,  (танцевальные залы школы А-class).

*Стоимость:* 400 000 с человека за 1 экспресс-курс.

*Звоните и записывайтесь прямо сейчас!*
*6080349 (Velcom, МТС, Life).*

----------

